# Bedding



## Kala (Jun 25, 2011)

Forgive me if this has been posted already. I couldn't find a post already when I did a search, so if there is one that I missed please feel free to direct me to that one. 

Just wondering what everyone did for bedding? We have both goats and chickens. We have been using straw but its obviously not absorbent enough, especially with the crazy rainy season we have had. I was thinking about putting a layer of wood shavings underneath first? And then the straw? 

Even if you have things that haven't worked that would be a great asset to us so that we could all learn together! 

Thanks!


----------



## elevan (Jun 25, 2011)

Wood shavings under straw works great imo.

As for what to use...I've used just straw, shavings, a combo, wasted hay...


----------



## goodhors (Jun 26, 2011)

They sell wood pellet bedding for animals.  For very wet places it works well to put the pellets down first, then straw over it.  The pellets swell a LOT to absorb quite a bunch of liquids, then can be shoveled out fairly easily.  Straw just does not absorb when left long.  

Not sure if chickens would  try eating pellets in the dry form.

If you can find a leaf shredder, I have used that to "chop" my straw for bedding.  Kind of dusty, so wear a mask and protection over your eyes.  I found for small amounts of bedding, that chopping the straw is great for getting wonderful bedding.  Those short pieces are almost as absorbent as the wood pellets, easy to clean, and make great bedding.

Small amounts would be doing a few bales.  Chopping or shredding, the bales are greatly reduced in bulk, so it might take a bit to get your floor area covered well, some depth to it for the animals.  Then I just would fork out the couple wet spots, because the liquid stayed in only those places, added more so it was even again.  I really liked it, just too much work for several horses.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm getting ready for an experiment in bedding.

I have cleaned out a stall of all the hay bedding and I am going to put some SAND down for the floor of the stall.  I know someone posted here who said they had 2-3 inches of sand in their barn and loved it.

They said they just raked up the nannie berries and put some stall dry down on the pee places.

I am tired of trying to manage the hay.  I'm going to try the sand and see what I think.  I'll post later on the results.

DonnaBelle


----------



## julieq (Jun 26, 2011)

Rubber stall mats (for our goats and horses both) with pine shavings.


----------



## goodhors (Jun 27, 2011)

julieq said:
			
		

> Rubber stall mats (for our goats and horses both) with pine shavings.


Mats are absolutely the best, FASTEST and easiest way to clean flooring in stalls.  Dry to lay on, warmer in cold weather because they don't suck heat from the bodies laying on them.  You can remove mats to use other places when plans change, lime under them when floor might need releveling (under bigh horse or cow weight). 

Dirt floors are a pain, uneven, never can get the floor dry from urine.  Freeze in winter, so hard to remove frozen poop.  I don't want sand on floors that they can ingest with eating food
off the floor.  Eating sand causes colic in horses, and has to create digestive problems with the other animals who eat it regularly with food.


----------



## Kala (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks so much for all of the great ideas and experiences guys! And keep em' coming if anyone has any more!


----------



## RoosterGeek (Sep 25, 2011)

We used cedar sawdust from a mill down the road from my place. It's fairly absorbent and CHEAP.  I can get a large truckload for about 16 bucks.  In my opinion, it also has the perk of keeping parasites away.  The chickens are able to scratch through it fairly easily for worms and entertainment.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 25, 2011)

Cedar bedding has cedar oil in it, which can make animals sick or have skin problems if 
animals are sensitive to the oil.

Sorry, I would not recommend cedar shavings for bedding anymore.  I know it has 
been a traditiional bedding, but specialists no longer recommend using cedar bedding for 
any animals these days.  The tiny pets, hamsters, mice, guinea pigs, are especially 
in danger from the cedar, with shortened lives when cedar is used.

One of those "live and learn" moments when I heard that information.  Who would
have guessed?  But quite logical once you think it out, cedar is oily wood, strongly 
scented, so would be easy to cause problems.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 26, 2011)

We have bird dogs and when I researched bedding for them, I found out cedar shavings are very toxic to dogs.

I like cedar mulch around bedding plants, holds down the bugs, but I wouldn't put them close to any animals.

We have been getting some lovely chopped straw for bedding for our goat barn.  It rakes up easily and we use it for mulch around newly planted trees, etc.  Got lots of lovely nannieberries for fertilizer.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Mistkissedmtn (Jan 6, 2012)

I know this hasn't been responded to in a while, but I am new to BYH and I just had to chime in with my "two cents".  We have goats, horses, chickens, ducks and rabbits and I use the same set up for them all - it works GREAT!  Pelleted wood bedding under the dried white shavings (not cedar).  The wood pellets turn to very dry, absorbent sawdust which keeps things dry as the shavings are not absorbent enough.  For the horses and goats, instead of shavings, we top with dry straw.  Using the pellets underneath gives us "extra time" before a complete bedding change.  I would caution everyone not to use sawdust that hasn't been kiln dried - we tried it with our chicken coop and we had lots of parasite problems as the damp, warm sawdust was a perfect bug brooder.  Ick!

Good luck!


----------



## kenfromMaine (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi
This winter I am trying leaves, in the chicken coop, goat pens, calfs, and pigs. So far I am happy with the results. First they all love to scratch/paw around with them eating some, but they mix well with shavings and manure. I had saved 30 large lawn bags of nice dry mixed leaves for this experiment and will be doing it again next year also. Its looking like great stuff for the garden, and it has saved me alot on buying shavings. Just my 2cents.
Ken


----------



## perchie.girl (Jan 11, 2012)

I am new too.  I use rice hulls.  for everyone.   Chickens goats horse.  My horse is a Percheron and she will not lay down on hard ground.... I dont blame her.    Place I was boarding would not allow Shavings and bedding straw is just not used here in Southern California.    So my option was to go with rice hulls.  as soon as I put them down I was in love.  

deb


----------

